# Weed Wacker



## cibula11 (Jul 20, 2007)

I am considering getting a battery operated weed wacker over the conventional gas/oil models.  Anyone have any + or - advice?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 21, 2007)

It would realy depend on what you wacking and how long its going to take .


----------



## cibula11 (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, I currently don't have one so I'm not sure how long it will take.  I would say no more than 20 minutes or so.  Its about 6,000 sq ft of yard, but I would only be trimming around my edging.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 22, 2007)

I would then go for it just make sure the battery is at least 18vt. I have a hedge trimmer and I like it alot (NO CORDS AND NO GAS).


----------



## Kerrylib (Jul 23, 2007)

Daryl,

What kind of hedge trimmer?  I have been wanting to get one and want to not get a corded one, but don't figure I need a commercial sized gas powered unit either.

Cordless battery powered seems the way to go, just don't want to wase $$ on a unit that can't do the job.

As far as weed wackers, I have a gas powered one that is great.  Had a corded one and hated it.  I like that this one has power to hack into some pretty thick weeds.  Of course if I got to them earlier, they wouldn't be so tall and thick to begin with.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 23, 2007)

Kerrylib said:


> Daryl,
> 
> What kind of hedge trimmer?  I have been wanting to get one and want to not get a corded one, but don't figure I need a commercial sized gas powered unit either.
> 
> Cordless battery powered seems the way to go, just don't want to wase $$ on a unit that can't do the job.


 I have a 18VT Yardworks but I only use it for light duty stuff thats no more than 1/4 stock.. I get about a 1/2 hour straight use out of it but suits my needs for the light duty sections.


----------



## cibula11 (Jul 26, 2007)

Just used my 18V trimmer for the first time. I got it at Lowe's.  It was the off brand, I think task force or something.  It is compatible with the brand's other yard tools so I figured I could get a hedge trimmer too.  

The trimmer worked great.  It only took about 30 minutes to charge.  Obviously not quite as powerful as a gas trimmer,  but unless I let my yard go for a couple of months I shouldn't have any trouble.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 28, 2007)

Well let me tell yah, I have a gas trimmer and the line is always getting stuck or Jambed and now it needs repair and is just not worth the bucks. All my wacking is just grass so after what you just said I to am going to get a cordless. I have been using my old trusty corded and it took longer to put the cords out than it did to do the job.


----------



## cibula11 (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah, and the best part I forgot to mention.  The string automatically feeds.  So, no bumping or stopping and pulling the string.  Saves lots of time and hassle.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 29, 2007)

cibula11 said:


> Yeah, and the best part I forgot to mention.  The string automatically feeds.  So, no bumping or stopping and pulling the string.  Saves lots of time and hassle.



 Could you tell me the exact make and model, sounds like a great unit.


----------

